# Our cat has fallen



## purpleone (Jan 23, 2009)

DD1's bedroom window was open yesterday. She was tormenting the cat, cat was on windowsill and DD1 pushed her!

LunaghCat fell about 15 feet. Not sure if she hit anything but landed with an almighty crash..
She's bolted, and I cannot find her anywhere. She's not coming when called and I've been out looking for her today and not even heard a miaow.

She's not even a year old yet. I just want my cat back. Not seen her since yesterday afternoon.
This isn't looking good is it? I'm worried she's hurt her legs and can't jump to get home...and the shock factor too. She's not eaten since yesterday afternoon either.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you rung round all the local vets, if someone has found her injured they may have taken her. Good luck and I hope she comes home soon.


----------



## Number 1 (Jan 21, 2009)

I will hold back on some of my comments and just leave it with 'hope you find her and she is ok'. Check under bushes, etc


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

I am sure she would not be hurt, just frightened. Try going out tonight when its quiet and calling her. I think she will not be too far away.
Also call all the vets and RSPCA.
Im sure she will come back in her own time


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh Dear! I hope she is ok.... I would keep going outside to call her and maybe take out some of her treats/food to rattle, she is probably really scared...good luck hope she is not hurtx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Poor Lunagh - she has quite a fright and maybe hiding somewhere. I would check under cars as well as bushes and see if there is a shed or garage she could have got into. Maybe she went inside to hide and has been shut in. I hope she comes back to you safe and well


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

I think you need to address the problem of DD1 (Dreadful daughter 1?????) even thinking about tormenting an animal. How old is DD1? Does she know right from wrong?


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

Janee said:


> I think you need to address the problem of DD1 (Dreadful daughter 1?????) even thinking about tormenting an animal. How old is DD1? Does she know right from wrong?


Quoting to highlight this point.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Jeez I hope the cat is ok, not sure what to say about your daughter, kids have to be taught to respect pets and and understand the repercussions of not doing so,in this case possibly a rather bad injury and a missing cat. 

Izzie


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Janee said:


> I think you need to address the problem of DD1 (Dreadful daughter 1?????) even thinking about tormenting an animal. How old is DD1? Does she know right from wrong?


Highlighting too - this is appalling. If I ever caught my step kids doing this to any of my cats she'd seriously know about it 

Hope Lunagh comes home safe and sound....although i'd be concerned what DD1 is going to do next.

There is also the possibility that this is yet another wind up.......:thumbdown:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Aud's_Mum said:


> Highlighting too - this is appalling. If I ever caught my step kids doing this to any of my cats she'd seriously know about it
> 
> Hope Lunagh comes home safe and sound....although i'd be concerned what DD1 is going to do next.
> 
> There is also the possibility that this is yet another wind up.......:thumbdown:


Totally agree with you hun on this one. I Just hope the Lunagh is ok xx


----------



## purpleone (Jan 23, 2009)

A wind up?? I've been to a couple of vets and hunted for my cat in the pouring rain all afternoon...and it's a wind up?  I saw the look of terror on my cats face as she fell and that will stay with me for a very long time.

Have knocked on a few doors around the neighbourhood. Nobody has seen her.

All I want is my cat back.


----------



## lalala (May 14, 2008)

Sorry about your cat hun, hope she turns up safe and well.Be warned tho your gonna get a lot of people going on about how you need to deal with your daughter rather than be supportive.:huh:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

purpleone said:


> A wind up?? I've been to a couple of vets and hunted for my cat in the pouring rain all afternoon...and it's a wind up?  I saw the look of terror on my cats face as she fell and that will stay with me for a very long time.
> 
> Have knocked on a few doors around the neighbourhood. Nobody has seen her.
> 
> All I want is my cat back.


Any news at all? I dont' think its a wind up at all, I think I would have preferred it if it was. Is the cat chipped, its your best chance of getting her back.

Izzie


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

&#304; hope the poor cats not hurt and has found a nice safe home away from your DD1.


----------



## purpleone (Jan 23, 2009)

I found her at last. Heard her meowing coming from a shed out the back. 
She is snoozing on my bed right now. Shes had her fave pouch of Whiskas, used the dirtbox and licked, washed and rolled on the floor. She's a mix of looking really miserable to being relieved to be home.
in the warm.

DD1 let her out at the tail end of the season last week, so am watching her. Lunaghs pupils seem to be a bit weird, that one is bigger than the other. Mild concussion? Have checked her all over. Legs fine, pads fine, claws intact.
Was looking like a mad lady, endlessly shaking that box of Go Cat on my balcony and around the roads.
Her appt for the PDSA is booked tomorrow.

Really not prepared to discuss DD1's issues on a cat forum. Suffice to say, we are with Camhs and have SS involvement. She has conduct disorder.

I am so glad that my beloved companion has come home at last.


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank goodness for that Purpleone - you must be so relieved.

Fingers crossed she get's clean bill of health tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

So glad to hear you found your cat and it is safe. I hope all goes well tomorrow. My thoughts are with you both....xxxx


----------



## purpleone (Jan 23, 2009)

Lunagh is purring and smurgling (our term for 'making biscuits' and 'padding down') She's comfy and happy. No yowling or meowing or signs of any pain. She had me so worried today, esp as the weather hasn't been so good tonight.

I'm off to cuddle down with my feline mate. She has her head on my velvet cushion on the bed. She's a wool sucker anyway, and is laying on my fleece blanket and licking my dressing gown hanging up on the edge of the bed.

My mate is back at last. I've missed her. Time for a cuddle!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Glad to hear she is back, hope its goes ok today xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Glad you found her and hope her check up is fine. Sounds as if she is in pretty good shape but best to make sure. x


----------



## Number 1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Glad she's back. Hope she gets a clean bill of health and if she was pregnant she was fine, and is happily rehomed soon.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Purpleone,

Glad she is home safe and sound, really hope the vet goes well today and she gets a clean bill of health.

No one on here expects you to discuss your daughters issues on here, it wasn't explained initially that she had problems,although it doesn't condone what she did it at least makes more sense than it did.

Izzie


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Pupils of different sizes is a bad sign in a head injury, she needs seen by a vet sooner rather than later.

It may indicate a blood clot on the brain.


----------



## Aslimchef (Mar 20, 2009)

hey is she ok?


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Number 1 said:


> Glad she's back. Hope she gets a clean bill of health and if she was pregnant she was fine, and is happily rehomed soon.


Yes was thinking its co-incidental she was let out when she was in season 

Anyway, I'm glad you've found her and she's safe. Hope she gets a clean bill of health from the PDSA.


----------



## purpleone (Jan 23, 2009)

She wasn't let out accidentally for one....she FELL. Out of an upstairs window and BOLTED..
And she wasn't in season either. She had finished almost a week before.
She got a clean bill of health at the vets, just gotta keep an eye on her behaviour and check if anything changes. Too early to check if she's pregnant or not. 

What happend was an accident, owing to DD1 'with issues' behaviour. What's with all the eye rolling and doubt here?
Just asked for some advice with my much loved kitty having an accident. I love my cat. We have guinea pigs and fish too. Do you not think I'm not looking after her well or something?
I may not be able to afford Iams or James Wellbeloved, nor proper vets bills (PDSA here) BUT that mog is loved. Very much loved, and she always comes when called. So I guess if she hated us that much, she would just not come home!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

purpleone said:


> She wasn't let out accidentally for one....she FELL. Out of an upstairs window and BOLTED..
> And she wasn't in season either. She had finished almost a week before.
> She got a clean bill of health at the vets, just gotta keep an eye on her behaviour and check if anything changes. Too early to check if she's pregnant or not.
> 
> ...


I for one am not passing judgement on you. It was obvious how worried you were/are and how much your cat is loved and cared for. I had a cat fall off the top bedroom widowsill of my mums house years ago and it scared the hell out of me. These things happen. Fortunately my cat landed and just stayed put as we ran out to get her. Clearly shocked but ok. As for you not being able to afford the dearest of cat foods or proper vet bills...well join the club, me neither but i think the world of my cat and it is very well loved and looked after. Going for the dearest of foods does NOT make someone a better, more responsible owner. Im glad your cat is safe and got a clean bill of health from the vets.  xxxx


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

purpleone said:


> She wasn't let out accidentally for one....she FELL. Out of an upstairs window and BOLTED..
> And she wasn't in season either. She had finished almost a week before.
> She got a clean bill of health at the vets, just gotta keep an eye on her behaviour and check if anything changes. Too early to check if she's pregnant or not.
> 
> ...


Not disputing at all how much you love your cat, or any of your other animals, nor did i once say you werent looking after them.

I am really pleased she is doing well, and she obviously loves you all, thats why she came home


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

purpleone said:


> She wasn't let out accidentally for one....she FELL. Out of an upstairs window and BOLTED..
> And she wasn't in season either. She had finished almost a week before.
> She got a clean bill of health at the vets, just gotta keep an eye on her behaviour and check if anything changes. Too early to check if she's pregnant or not.
> 
> ...


I am very glad your cat is ok! I do not doubt that you love your cat and that this was an unfortuante accident sometimes people on here can over react but they mean well on the whole, dont let the few that seem dissaproving put you off! I too cannot afford to feed my cat James Wellbeloved or whatever it is but like you my cat is well loved and looked after and loves me dearly!!! keep us updated with your kitty and would love to see pictures!! xx


----------



## Feebs (Jan 16, 2009)

You've been lucky... my cat fell from the top opener of an upstairs window in the middle of the night and we didn't know till the next morning when we opened the back door and he came limping in. He'd broken a leg, and his fangs went through his bottom jaw and were both broken. He was in a sorry old state the poor thing. 

He's still stupid enough to sit on the sill of the open window aswell!

Glad yours is ok xxx


----------



## Number 1 (Jan 21, 2009)

It is clear you care a lot for your cat. Maybe though it is too much to have a cat around a child with such difficulties though. is it fair for the cat? She didn't fall, you said she was pushed out the window


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

Number 1 said:


> It is clear you care a lot for your cat. Maybe though it is too much to have a cat around a child with such difficulties though. is it fair for the cat? She didn't fall, you said she was pushed out the window


Got to say this went through my mind too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Firstly NO-ONE has to discuss their private business on this or any other forum. It is none of our business. Secondly how dare you say if someone basically can only afford to get vet treatment via PDSA then they dont deserve to own an animal. Would you rather an animal be given a kind, loving home or be put to death in a shelter when no-one can rehome them? What an utterly stupid remark to make. Thirdly the lady did NOT let her out, the cat had fallen and bolted as the lady clearly stated.


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Firstly NO-ONE has to discuss their private business on this or any other forum. It is none of our business. Secondly how dare you say if someone basically can only afford to get vet treatment via PDSA then they dont deserve to own an animal. Would you rather an animal be given a kind, loving home or be put to death in a shelter when no-one can rehome them? What an utterly stupid remark to make. Thirdly the lady did NOT let her out, the cat had fallen and bolted as the lady clearly stated.


Quite right, Ony. Why do people have to be so judgemental when they don't even know the facts?:mad2:

I'm struggling for money and have my dog on the PDSA scheme - I didn't think I'd be in the position but I am. Maybe I shouldn't have him and just hand him in to the fate of a rescue centre instead......Retrocircles, your logic baffles me I'm afraid.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

MissD said:


> Quite right, Ony. Why do people have to be so judgemental when they don't even know the facts?:mad2:
> 
> I'm struggling for money and have my dog on the PDSA scheme - I didn't think I'd be in the position but I am. Maybe I shouldn't have him and just hand him in to the fate of a rescue centre instead......Retrocircles, your logic baffles me I'm afraid.


So true...it makes me angry when hypocrits keep saying how many animals are put to death because they cannot find homes for them...then when they are offered a kind, loving home with the ability to give it vet treatment even if it is via PDSA they are condemned. Basically people like that are saying they would rather the animal was dead. Not what i call an animal lover at all.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I find your comments totaly out of line..For a start you have just contradicted yourself, as you 1st stated the cat was pushed (by a child i might add) and 2nd you go on to accuse the OP of letting the cat out..
NOBODY has the right to sit here and judge other members, a kind word or 2 would be much more constructive and a sympathic ear would be nice.*


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

This was an unfortunate one off that the cat was pushed by a child with behavioual problems. Do you not think that the lady will be addressing this matter? Stop being so damn judgemental and try giving some friendly, helpful advice for a change to someone who had the misfortune of having something like this happen to them.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

I think, unless you have a crystal ball, that saying things like that is nasty, cruel, and thoughtless.

Until you know someone's situation it is wrong to comment in the way you have about them


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

From what I can gather the lady posted on this site for advice and support as she was worried sick about her beloved pet.


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

catlover22 said:


> and as for you FREE SPIRIT being a bully, yes i think you are cos since iv joined this site youve been nothing but nasty to me, constantly trying to find an argument with me! at end of day if i want to post my opinions on a PUBLIC FORUM then who the hell are you to tell me what i can and cant say?! i think youve just took a dislike to me cos im outspoken and dont bend over for you like the rest of the people on this forum (well the majority anyway!)


Free Spirit is a lovely person & I've never seen her post anything bully-like. She responds when someone makes hurtful posts and that is nice of her - maybe one day you'd appreciate the same if the shoe were on the other foot


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

From what I can gather the lady posted on this site for advice and support as she was worried sick about her beloved pet.[/QUOTE]

Very true and the majority of us on this forum will be helpful and give advice. Others sadly come on to stir up trouble and like passing judgement and dishing out cruel comments.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I think this a problem with society as a whole nowadays -many people (not the majority thankfully) feel that it is their right to say what they like and expect eveyone to swallow it. They feel that society owes them, rather than the other way around. With rights come responsibility and a lot of people seem to forget that. It's a two way street.

It is possible to have a say and put forward an opinion without resorting to insults or insinuations. Personal attacks are not opinions, they are slander. Having your own say is all well and good AS LONG AS it doesn't encroach on anyone elses rights. And everyone has the right to feel safe on a public forum. Just because it is a public forum doesn't make it okay to be confrontational. This is a place for advice, support and help not slander, deformation and aggression.

Please try to be moderate in tone, try to imagine how the person reading may feel about your 'statements', try to be less judgemental and more understanding.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello...do you not remember the Mod said it openly on the thread and you replied openly on the thread. If you were warned privately as well, we know nothing about that until YOU just mentioned it. This forum is very well run and by very fair Mods and the owner.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

spid said:


> I think this a problem with society as a whole nowadays -many people (not the majority thankfully) feel that it is their right to say what they like and expect eveyone to swallow it. They feel that society owes them, rather than the other way around. With rights come responsibility and a lot of people seem to forget that. It's a two way street.
> 
> It is possible to have a say and put forward an opinion without resorting to insults or insinuations. Personal attacks are not opinions, they are slander. Having your own say is all well and good AS LONG AS it doesn't encroach on anyone elses rights. And everyone has the right to feel safe on a public forum. Just because it is a public forum doesn't make it okay to be confrontational. This is a place for advice, support and help not slander, deformation and aggression.
> 
> Please try to be moderate in tone, try to imagine how the person reading may feel about your 'statements', try to be less judgemental and more understanding.


Very well said and so very true. A decent person ALWAYS takes other peoples feelings into consideration and does NOT need to be abusive to put an opinion across.


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

spid said:


> I think this a problem with society as a whole nowadays -many people (not the majority thankfully) feel that it is their right to say what they like and expect eveyone to swallow it. They feel that society owes them, rather than the other way around. With rights come responsibility and a lot of people seem to forget that. It's a two way street.
> 
> It is possible to have a say and put forward an opinion without resorting to insults or insinuations. Personal attacks are not opinions, they are slander. Having your own say is all well and good AS LONG AS it doesn't encroach on anyone elses rights. And everyone has the right to feel safe on a public forum. Just because it is a public forum doesn't make it okay to be confrontational. This is a place for advice, support and help not slander, deformation and aggression.
> 
> Please try to be moderate in tone, try to imagine how the person reading may feel about your 'statements', try to be less judgemental and more understanding.


yeah, you've said it very well.. its not the difference in opinions, its they way its put across


----------



## MaryMishka (Jan 31, 2009)

A couple of things first. 1. Why is a young cat allowed to sit at an open window which 15 feet off the ground? 2. Why is your daughter allowed to be at an open window which 15 feet from the ground? Now I hope little Lunagh is okay, she'll be terrified to come home, even if she is able to. I once lost my little cat after she escaped from her carrier on the way from the vet. It took 3 days of constantly going out looking and calling for her. She eventually came near home but was so freaked out that she wouldn't let me near her. In the end I managed to catch her using a humane trap that I borrowed from a cat rescuer friend. You put some food at the front of the trap and some at the back and when the cat enters, she steps on a platform which closes a door. I was so relieved to have her home and so was she.

Good Luck
Mary


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

ok guys
thread has been heavily edited.. the affending poster has been banned, lets get back to it huh?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

spid said:


> I think this a problem with society as a whole nowadays -many people (not the majority thankfully) feel that it is their right to say what they like and expect eveyone to swallow it. They feel that society owes them, rather than the other way around. With rights come responsibility and a lot of people seem to forget that. It's a two way street.
> 
> It is possible to have a say and put forward an opinion without resorting to insults or insinuations. Personal attacks are not opinions, they are slander. Having your own say is all well and good AS LONG AS it doesn't encroach on anyone elses rights. And everyone has the right to feel safe on a public forum. Just because it is a public forum doesn't make it okay to be confrontational. This is a place for advice, support and help not slander, deformation and aggression.
> 
> Please try to be moderate in tone, try to imagine how the person reading may feel about your 'statements', try to be less judgemental and more understanding.


Very well saidx


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> ok guys
> thread has been heavily edited.. the affending poster has been banned, lets get back to it huh?


Many thanks RED and to the other Mods. You do a brilliant job, so sorry it had to be moderated.   xxxx


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I am concerned re this cat.

DD1 appears to be a danger to the cat.
I could not sleep at night knowing that I had a child/young adult capable of tormenting and pushing my cat out of a window with a 15 foot drop. I would be so worried it happened again.

The fact is that this cat is "at risk".

Accidents can happen but as the OP has pointed out in her original comment it was no accident but a deliberate act.

I am so glad she is OK this time, but perhaps a safer home is needed or steps made to ensure the safety of her and the other animals in the household, from DD1.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> I am concerned re this cat.
> 
> DD1 appears to be a danger to the cat.
> I could not sleep at night knowing that I had a child/young adult capable of tormenting and pushing my cat out of a window with a 15 foot drop. I would be so worried it happened again.
> ...


We don't know all the facts and the OP doesn't have to tell us what the situation is with her daughter, I beleive there are problems there but its none of our business. This thread has already been heavily edited due to people being unpleasant, maybe unless folk can be supportive and friendly they shouldn't post on this thread?

Izzie


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I am well aware of the issues with DD1. 
I am not being unfriendly.
It must be very hard, I accept, I am not unsympathetic, but who defends the cat?


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Lauren,

Im sure the OP has taken measures to ensure this doesn't happen again. I just think sometimes we need to be just as sympathetic if not more to the OP,she is obviously having issues with DD1. 

Having a child with Aspergers I know how trying a child with difficulties can be. We don't know the full situation here, as animal lovers obviously we think about the cat first but I think being sympathetic and less critical towards the OP is very important in this case. Unless you have experienced this sort of thing yourself its very hard to be understanding. I don't see why she should give her pet to another home, we all need an outlet for our stress,this cat obviously means so much to her.

Izzie


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Izzie999 said:


> Hi Lauren,
> 
> Im sure the OP has taken measures to ensure this doesn't happen again. I just think sometimes we need to be just as sympathetic if not more to the OP,she is obviously having issues with DD1.
> 
> ...


Very well said!!


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

ok guys, lets not go down the same road as yesterday with this thread.. my dinner got cold last night while i edited the insults and swearing from it.. 
Lets Play nice please.
This isn't aimed at anyone in particular, just a friendly reminder.. and of course 2 cold dinners in 2 nights will not please my Mrs any!!
Thx guys.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> We don't know all the facts and the OP doesn't have to tell us what the situation is with her daughter, I beleive there are problems there but its none of our business. This thread has already been heavily edited due to people being unpleasant, maybe unless folk can be supportive and friendly they shouldn't post on this thread?
> 
> Izzie





Izzie999 said:


> Hi Lauren,
> 
> Im sure the OP has taken measures to ensure this doesn't happen again. I just think sometimes we need to be just as sympathetic if not more to the OP,she is obviously having issues with DD1.
> 
> ...


Brilliant posts and so very well said. Thank heavens for members like you...xxxx  :thumbup:


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Brilliant posts and so very well said. Thank heavens for members like you...xxxx  :thumbup:


i agree excellent posts


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Brilliant posts and so very well said. Thank heavens for members like you...xxxx  :thumbup:





marion..d said:


> i agree excellent posts


shucks I have gone all pink, I don't want it to get out of hand though, I just feel so much for the OP.

Purpleone: hope your cat is ok now. Please let us know of her progress, we are friendly folk on here and we are also a lot of fun to chat to. Come on here and have a giggle and let go of some of that stress!

Izzie


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> shucks I have gone all pink, I don't want it to get out of hand though, I just feel so much for the OP.
> 
> Purpleone: hope your cat is ok now. Please let us know of her progress, we are friendly folk on here and we are also a lot of fun to chat to. Come on here and have a giggle and let go of some of that stress!
> 
> Izzie


I totally agree. 
We are a friendly bunch on here who genuinely care....not just about the animals but the owners too. So get back on here Purpleone and let us cheer you up.   xxxx


----------



## dollydimple (Mar 26, 2009)

As I said in my intro not computer savvy. Also, sometimes it's hard to express what I want to say as very slow on the keyboard (my brain much faster than my keyboard skills) If I meet people face to face I could talk for Scotland, especialy if it is about pets.
In a way I understand why some comments have been made but, as a new member I think it could really put some people off asking for advice. I think to join a pet forum and actually ask for advice shows that you are a caring pet owner.
We all have different circumstances and should not judge.
Purpleone, please don't let it put you off.x


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

dollydimple said:


> As I said in my intro not computer savvy. Also, sometimes it's hard to express what I want to say as very slow on the keyboard (my brain much faster than my keyboard skills) If I meet people face to face I could talk for Scotland, especialy if it is about pets.
> In a way I understand why some comments have been made but, as a new member I think it could really put some people off asking for advice. I think to join a pet forum and actually ask for advice shows that you are a caring pet owner.
> We all have different circumstances and should not judge.
> Purpleone, please don't let it put you off.x


Very true and very well said...xxxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Just a slight slant on this one - but . . .

Having been brought up in a family with a brother who was on the autistic tendency *and* being a teacher *and* done loads of courses *and* having watched the films and read the stories I truely beleive that animals can help children with difficulties overcome their introversion/ aggressiveness/ whatever etc. Having an animal, learning appropriate behaviour with it, stroking it are all very powerful therapies. Many, many children don't fully understand the consequenses of their actions. (neither do many adults - ironic lol!) They don't stand at a window and think "I'll deliberately push the cat out of the window, in order to watch it fall, and see how badly it hurts itself, and then watch my mum go spare with worry." If they did they would be a lot less likely to do stuff but kids aren't like that. Probably the cat was on the window ledge and kept looking down like it wanted to be outside and the child thought she would help it.

I feel greatly for the OP *and* her cat *and* her daughter. But this was (as far as we know) an isolated incident and hopefully the daughter will now understand more about why her behaviour was wrong. To now deprive the OP and her daughter of their cat could be and would be an extreme reaction to an unfortunate incident. In the great scheme of things 15ft for a cat is not much - my moggy thinks nothing of dropping out of a tree at this height. Yes, it could have landed badly and hurt itself, but it didn't. Cat anatomy is designed so that they land on their feet and absorb the impact through the muscles and tendons in their backs and legs. Yes the cat was shocked and bolted, but it came back, was checked out at the vets (what a good owner) and is now enjoying snuggles again.

I am sure there isn't one person on here who hasn't accidentaly trodden on their cat's foot/tail/ fur at some point. Or tripped over them as they try to kill you coming down the stairs. Or made them jump out of their skin just by walking in the room and switching the light on. Or had to explain to a toddler (your own or a visitors) why pulling the cat's tail isn't nice. My Minnii is a great one for getting under foot and somehow, where-ever I try to step she guesses and gets there first, I have wrecked my back a few times desperately trying not to tread on her! Anyway, point is these things happen and we don't all immediately decide to rehome cos we aren't worthy of having a cat and we shouldn't tell others to rehome or they aren't worthy either.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

spid said:


> Just a slight slant on this one - but . . .
> 
> Having been brought up in a family with a brother who was on the autistic tendency *and* being a teacher *and* done loads of courses *and* having watched the films and read the stories I truely beleive that animals can help children with difficulties overcome their introversion/ aggressiveness/ whatever etc. Having an animal, learning appropriate behaviour with it, stroking it are all very powerful therapies. Many, many children don't fully understand the consequenses of their actions. (neither do many adults - ironic lol!) They don't stand at a window and think "I'll deliberately push the cat out of the window, in order to watch it fall, and see how badly it hurts itself, and then watch my mum go spare with worry." If they did they would be a lot less likely to do stuff but kids aren't like that. Probably the cat was on the window ledge and kept looking down like it wanted to be outside and the child thought she would help it.
> 
> ...


Brilliant post with so many valid points.  :yesnod:


----------



## purpleone (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the valid responses - it is most helpful, and easier to be posting back here!

Mog is absolutely fine now. She slept for a long time when she got home. She never moved. But is up and about now, prowling, eating well and having mad half hour in the morning.

So to have a cat, and have a window open - is that not a crime to live above a shop? We don't even live in a block of flats to warrant that, it's classed as a maisonette, trouble is, it's above a shop. I even grow catnip outside in a littertray for her to roll on and eat. She loves to lay on the open and accessible balcony to soak up the evening sun.

I firmly believe in 'pet therapy' DD1 is suspected autistic. DD2 is dyspraxic, and I'm a recovering alcoholic. That cat (shes ony been here 6 months) has lowered my depression levels and helped with my sobriety. DD2 is helped by holding the cat properly and stroking nicely. DD1 agreed is the one I have to keep an eye on. I know that. But she has guinea pigs and has never ever hurt them. I think she had an 'impulsive moment'. And quite rightly she also had a ton of bricks thrown at her ( not literally)
That cat doesn't have a spiteful bone in her body. She has never bitten, nor gone for my fish, nor even lashed ut at the guinea pigs. She wil scratch when shes had enough, of course. But thats enough warning to keep the kids away and Lunagh willjust sit in here on the couch, or laying across my desk, or even yowling at the window if she's in heat.

Yes, DD1 did let her out when she was in the last few days of heat last month. Lunagh has put on weight too, but shes not pinking up yet.

But at the end ofthe day, that cat is loved, hugely. To have a cat on your bed and feeling depressed and craving a drink is enough, but to just stroke her, and feel her making biscuits on your bed is enough. Cat one side, radio on the other side and it really comforts me. Lunagh does not sleep in DD1s room (dont trust her with the guineas), nor DD2s room as Lunagh caught her feet one early morning under the quilt. She sleeps with me.

And thats the best recovery anyone could ever have.

I now declare this thread closed. After reading a ton of **** on here the past few days. I will go back to lurking.


----------



## petloverabc (Mar 30, 2009)

Glad your kitty is okay. Hope your daughter has learned a lesson.

I am curious though, why have you not gotten your cat spayed? Spaying not only prevents the hardships of pregnancy and resulting unwanted kittens (not to mention endless heat cycles) it prevents your kitty from getting uterine cancer or pyometra, which is a terribly painful (and often fatal) infection of the uterus.


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

purpleone said:


> Thanks for all the valid responses - it is most helpful, and easier to be posting back here!
> 
> Mog is absolutely fine now. She slept for a long time when she got home. She never moved. But is up and about now, prowling, eating well and having mad half hour in the morning.
> 
> ...


Hi Purpleone

Glad to hear that Lunagh is back to normal again.

You really don't have to explain yourself to the people being judgemental on your thread but it's a brave thing to do, you have my admiration.

Pets are used a lot in therapy - some hospices allow animal visits because of the sense of well-being pets can create. And I know I'd be lost without my pets.

Please don't let the few small-minded judgemental people put you off this forum - don't be a stranger:thumbup1:


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Wow! what a hand full you got there purple, both our sons are ADHD but thats nothing on what you are going through. 
Hang in there hun, and keep smiling.
As you requested i shall now close this thread.
But please don't lurk, join in and have some fun, sorry your introduction to pet forums was a rocky one.. but there are a lot of great people here.

Yours, With a Great Deal of Respect
3reddogs
Moderator


----------

